
What went wrong at BA? - rbc
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-40082631
======
ghughes
Is this the BBC's idea of journalism? An anonymous "IT veteran" emailed some
pet theories to their top technology correspondent and he literally pasted it
into an article with zero critical analysis or independent commentary. How
embarrassing.

The final paragraph says it all:

> BA has said little so far about what went wrong. However, it will now be
> under pressure from investors, staff and passengers to provide some answers.

BA should be under pressure from _you_ to provide answers. That's your job.

------
twoodfin
There's absolutely no news in this article, it's just basic speculation of the
kind any seasoned sysadmin could have made.

------
feinstruktur
Should have been BREAKING: What went wrong at BA?

------
dboreham
Other than "data center power is supposed to be reliable" this article doesn't
say anything.

